# new golfer needs advice!



## oli t (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi! im a very new golfer! iv been going to the driving range to get me started! i now feel more confident and want to go to the local 9 hole course! i only have a driver, 3 and 7 iron. what clubs would u recommend i get to be able to play a round? (obviously i need a putter haha)
thanx oli


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Pick up a sand wedge and a putter and you'll be able to play a round. Our high school golf coach makes us play some of our round with only 4 clubs, so you should be just fine. :thumbsup:


----------

